# Oliver posing for the camera



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Here is my left side....










Get a look at my right side...it's my best side..










OKay, I'm done getting my picture taken...can you leave?










Why did you have to come closer?? I said leave!!










For the last time!!! I've got a tail!! See?? Don't make me use it!!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

LOL... that classic Oliver pose!

Bumpy sits like that too


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Oliver  In this series of pics, he's gradually getting more modest!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

last one looks like he's doing yoga


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

That is one flexible cat...

Katie


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

He is always so cute! :lol: When did he start getting bashful?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Those poses are just hilarious!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

lol. what a character! I use to have a tabby that sat this way, too. Too funny.


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

Heather, do you just walk in the room and find him sitting that way?!?

Katie


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yup, he sits like that often. He also sits like that in the hallway.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


>


Oliver looks like a stuffed animal in this one!!! I LOVE his back paws.....simply adorable!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I never seen a cat sit like that on its own.. how cute! Makes me laugh!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I am so jealous he sits like that. Is is so cute/funny.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, I like how his eyes are closed in all the pics, so cute :lol: .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh all the pictures made me laugh but the last on took the cake. Twinkie sits like this too sometimes but doesn't look as funny as Ollie


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

He is such a handsome kitty!!!


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

I want a cat that sits like that!!!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bumper sits like that... I think its only 'chubbier' cats that do it.

I always have an urge to rub his tummy when Bumps sits like that.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

icklemiss21 said:


> Bumper sits like that... I think its only 'chubbier' cats that do it.


I agree, my cat (that sat this way) was chubby, too. He would normally sit up to take a bath and then stop midway through....relaxing for awhile in a sitting position. Sometimes drifting off to sleep.


----------



## Alfie (Mar 24, 2005)

Does he do Yoga during the time he's awake :wink: 
Still, he's gorgeous :lol:


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Looks like he feel asleep sitting up! Until Oliver, I had never seen a cat sit like that! :lol:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bumps copies Oliver:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

that is so adorable!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

He looks so fat when he sits like that!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

That is sooooo cute!! Chunky Bumpy!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

he he he. Those are great pictures! Oliver always makes me laugh. :lol:


----------



## cats_galore (Apr 1, 2005)

such a beautiful cat! amazing...

hehe cats look so silly sitting like that. my cats do it sometimes too, usually when theyve just been giving themselves a bath on their stomach. .

oliver looks a little like my cat andre. hehe. (i keep almost typing oscar instead of oliver. oscar was my kitty.)

how many times have you caught that on camera?


----------

